# Thank You Lumberjocks for Two Great Years



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*I just realized *that tomorrow will be my second anniversary on LJ's and thought some thank you's were in order.

So first of all Thanks to Martin and his team for creating this great place to meet friends and share experiences, ideas and opinions.

Second, thanks to all the friends, buddies and acquaintances that I have met here for your support, your encouragement and your inspiration. I truly would never have pushed myself to achieve what I have been able to achieve without your contribution.

And lastly but by no means least, thanks for the friendship to those few of you that I have had the pleasure to meet in person. Life is so much fuller when you can make new friends. I hope to be here for many more anniversaries and meet many more of you.

When I joined Lumberjocks, I was starting a new "retirement" form of woodworking, not knowing where it would lead. I'm still not sure where it will ultimately lead but over the past two years, with your encouragement and inspiration, I have made inroads into the world of marquetry.

Many of you have followed my journey from stumbling around with a router to creating some much better work with the chevalet. I hope you have all enjoyed the ride as much as I have.

Most of all I hope that I have given you cause to smile occasionally.

Thanks for all of this.

Paul


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank you Paul…

You are a class act, and a MASTER woodworker.

Lee


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Happy anniversary Paul, and thanks for the huge inspiration


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you Paul for all your contributions.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Your help is appreciated Paul and congratulations on your
anniversary.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree with Lee. You've been so generous with all your learning and techniques; a Real asset to this woodworking community. Congratualtions on your two years, and I'm so glad you're here!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

yes sir Paul, you have made me smile and sit in awe of your talent and the projects you have made are outstanding, the last one, the table, should be in a museum somewhere, maybe the Smithsonian…well at least that's what i think, you have delighted and inspired us, and im grateful your my buddy…when i saw friendship and the videos of you sailing her, it brought back so many memories of my time in Alaska, and i so much enjoyed seeing all of your pictures of her build…your a wonderful man Paul…ive loved your kitties and hope you will be around for a very long time…


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Gee, doesn't seem a day over 729 days! Congrats and really glad you're here. You are a great source of info and inspiration yourself


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

Happy anniversary Paul! I just realized that I have been an LJ for a little over three years. Most of that time you have been an unwavering source of support and encouragement. You have allowed me to laugh at myself and propped me up when I needed a lift. It has been such a pleasure to view your amazing work and your selfless instruction to help us all. You have enriched my life and I feel honored to know you. CHEERS TO ONE REALLY GREAT GUY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats on 2 years of sharing your wonderful input and super talent, we all look forward to more to come in the years to come.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Congratulations on your two sets of 365 days in lumberjocks. Without you old timers, new comers like me won't have the proper guidance in the world of woodworking. Your mistakes and successes are our inspirations as we go further.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

wow--"just" two years? It seems that you have been here much longer, but in truth that is because your contributions have been so great to the community…

keep on enjoying retirement! May it lead you to greater and greater destinations…

thanks for being so willing to share on the level you do!

Matt


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

We are all richer in knowledge for your joining Paul, I am not a woodie as such bit a turner but I always read with envy at your practical answeres, so freely shared, to the types of problems we all face.
Great to have shared the forum with you my Canadian friend, :: ))
Go well
(Kiwi) Pete


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Thank YOU Paul for all the great projects you have posted and the numerous blogs were you shared your knowledge with us.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

Great post, and congratulations on 2nd anniversary.
Jack


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

From where I'm sitting, It is US that should be thanking YOU!!!

*THANK YOU!!!*, for the many contributions and inspiration.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Times reaaly flies when you are having fun and you obviously have fun…Congratulations on the two years…


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations, Paul!! Your work is some of the finest I have ever seen. You are a master and I thank you for sharing how you do everything. That makes this a great learning site!!...............Jim


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Paul,

Thank you your great contributions to this site. You personify what is best about LJs.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Thank You!*

... for everything you've done in those two years!

... may it get better & better!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Paul, Happy Birthday!

It has been my pleasure getting to know you. Thanks for all you have done here.

And even though I am not retired yet, I keep smiling with you.
Steve


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Nothing more that i can say that hasn't already been said except that i agree with all of it. 
Thanks and Happy Anniversary.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations Paul on your Anniversary, and Best Wishes for many, many more!!
Like others have said, it's us who are lucky, to have You here!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

As others have said, Paul, it is we who should be thanking *you* for your wonderful contributions, both as a person and as a woodworker, to this site.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah, count me in as another person who's grateful for your contributions to this site. A friend once noted that there are two types of art: the art that inspires me to do things, and the art that I'm in awe of but makes me want to sit on my couch 'cause I can't see the way from here to that much awesome.

Somehow you manage to straddle the line, spectacular work, but sharing the techniques in a way that's completely inspiring. Thank you!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats Paul. Wish you many, many more. You sparked my brain and I too just had my 2nd anniversary about 5 days ago. I didn't even realize it. Time goes so fast. I also feel the same way as you explained above. Many memories, fine folks of all sorts, friends, tips, how-to's, projects, inspirations, etc. on these fine pages. I also, thank all of you fine folks out there. May we all continue to do what we all luv ta do. Be safe, and make some dust.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

Its been a real pleasure seeing your post, your a great asset to this wood working community. Congratulations on your two year anniversary.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Happy anniversary Paul, 
Its been very crazy the last few weeks I hope to get together with you and Matt very soon.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, Thank you all.

What can I say… This is what is so great about this site. 
I am honored and I am very happy that I could be of some help or inspiration from time to time.

Thank you all again my friends.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Paul,

Well first, Happy two year anniversary!! I can certainly say that you have been a very positive inspiration for me personally. From boat building to marquetry and a few insights into another way to look at a ways to accomplish similar goals using a slightly different approach. {All due respect to traditional technologies.} Sometimes you just need to get the job done with what you have available to you. Doesn't mean it can't be a hybrid of the old and the current. I appreciate all you do with your posts on LJs. I wish I could keep up with you. My journey into the world of marquetry is only beginning but your work on LJs has truly inspired me to learn and do more.

Thank you for your contributions to my woodworking world!

Ken


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have to agree with everyone else. You have given way more than most of us could give. I for one look forward to all your projects and hope that someday a little talent will rub off on me.

Thanks for being you.


----------



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

Many Thanks Paul. I truly enjoy what you do and your willingness to share.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, Paul, I sure enjoyed "meeting" you and all the others on LJ. Congratulations on your 2nd anniversary. I can't help sensing that it was a farewell post. I hope it isn't as I hope to see more of your posts for years to come!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Paul,

Your are inspiring and intimidating at the same time.  I feel you are a creative engine and I'm the cabose that they don't put on the train anymore .LOL! Your personal discoveries have kept me going when the chaos of life gets in the way!

Thanks for sharing your journey.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Paul,

Congratulations on your Second Anniversary with the LumberJocks Site.

Two years of giving and so many inspirational projects and blogs, from your 'Jack in the Box' to your Sailboat, to the V8* Workbench with it's Wedge Powered Wagon and Tail Vices, your contributions are always exciting and a pleasure to follow.

Thanks for sharing.

Best Wishes for many more productive years of retirement. - Len


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Congrats on your FIRST 2 years. But more importantly THANK YOU for all the help and inspiration you have provided to us amateur wood torturers.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

year one + year two = 2 ?

fire and ice

congrats


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Paul all I can say is that it has been a pleasure getting to know you and I count you among the closest of my friends. Thank you for being so willing to share your journey with us, and I can't wait to see where you take us next!


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

It's been a pleasure Paul.
gene


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I know for certain that my LJ experience has been better because of your contributions. Thank you for your time here.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I watched your work and your comments and it has been good for all concerned!

Thanks for two and many more!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Paul, You have made many contributions to LJ and been an inspiration to many. Happy anniversary and hope you have many more!


----------



## Chriso (Oct 26, 2008)

Happy 2nd Anniversary Paul. Thank you for your contribution (from across the other side of the World  )

Your contribution here and encouragement to me with the Chevalet (Frame construction is now in progress) is greatly appreciated.

I've lately also looked at your contribution to the world of workbenches, seeing as I built a New Fangled Workbench 4 or 5 years ago. While I love my bench, I will be trying some of your benches features in future projects.

Very best regards and thanks from Australia, Chris


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks to you Paul for sharing your many projects and the detailed information that you include. Truly excellent pieces that you are producing. I hope to be able to see some of your work in person someday.
Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations on your 2nd year here at LJ Paul. I do feel that on balance we members have benefitted most from you presence here by virtue of your wonderfully done projects, tutorial blogs and also your positive and helpful comments to others. I hope we will be able to enjoy your company for a long time to come.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

It is folks like you that make this site the success it is. Thank you so much for sharing your skills with us.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Paul,

Thanks for sharing your projects and posts for the last two years. You've expanded my interests and I look forward to seeing the items you craft in the future. Have a great day and take some time off to go sailing!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your skills and thoughts. I agree with the others in thinking you have given us way more
than you have received. I look forward to all you pictures and blogs from the boats, sloops to tugboats, your
Oops table and workbench to your shop ductwork and wooden floor. I have not yet utilized all your ideas that
I have marked, and look forward to many more. Hope you enjoy many more years playing in your shops. I am
having way too much fun to dare call it work.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

As life goes, you have gone from being inspired to being the inspiration. I hope someday to grow to your level as well.


----------



## joewilliams (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy 2nd anniversary here!...your projects and posts are always some of my favorites….especially the wedge stuff


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

how the time fly when you have fun in good company 
congratulation and cheers to many more 

take care
Dennis


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

You're a class act , Skipper . Congrats . Continued good luck to you .


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

What more can be said: Well….

Thanks for showing us that you don't have to be schooled in (whatever) century France to do good marquetry. 
For the Chevalet- yay!
For the great shopsmith add ons…
and…for proving that hot hide glue is OK and doesn't smell as awfull as it sounds!

Heres to you Paul!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you all.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

congratulations paul

at two years
the training wheels come off

enjoy the ride

and thanks for all your help
and inspiration


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Thats jut the first two years, Paul. Many more to follow. Thanks for your help and interest.


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank you, dear friend Paul, which enriches this extraordinary site.
Acquaintance with you is precious.

Dusan


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for all your posts over the last two years Paul. I look forward to seeing your next project/blog whenever I get a chance to sit down and read LJ's.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

I think others have pretty much said it all Paul. Your work is amazing and part of what makes LJs a great forum. It's also nice to see such skill amd humility in one package.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Paul great to share with you buddy. Great to know you if only virtually. I love this site!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

*Thank you Paul *… for pushing me beyond my fear of 'websites' and introducing me to the wonderful world of LumberJocks!! 
Since first meeting you, it's been an incredible adventure watching you "stumble through your journey toward better creations". From the moment I saw some of your first attempts with Marquetry, there was no doubt in my mind that you had the artistic enthusiasm, skills and ability to go far beyond to where you are today … *a modern-day Master!* 
It's also been great privilege having you as a friend, and I look forward to many more interesting chats (with wine of course!) over our passion with creativity in wood!!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrat Paul, always a pleasure to follow you and see what you are up to.
So much for us garage guys to learn from a man with a lifes experince.
Truely greatful and thinking oftean at you when I look at the cast form you send me.
May we see you here for many years to come.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

